# My light bar is messed up!!!



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Now before I get into this thing and have to spend hours swearing and inventing new words and breaking out the duct tape, I will ask here first. My corner strobes in my Whelen Edge bar stopped working for no friggin aparent reason. I checked fuses, switches and wiring, all ok. The flashers and alley take downs work fine, just no corners. I dont know really much at all about these things, so I dont wanna run into it, tear it apart and really mess it up!!! It really all happened after I washed the truck a few days back.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Are the bulbs or tubes or w/e they are called junk?

btw....go on aim!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

no Mike, the tubes are brand new!!!!!!! I think I need to take a peek inside the bar, maybe somehting is messed up in there


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

Most strobe power supplies are set up to turn off if something is shorting out.... for instants if a wire to one of the tubes is loose and is shorting out it will shut down the whole system.

You can unplug all the tubes, then plug one in at a time until you find the short. (be very carefull there is a lot of power running throught the power supply and you can get a very stong jolt) If thats not the problem then the supply may have died and will need to be replaced.

Also double check with a test light or volt meter to make sure that 12volts of power is even making it to the supply.

Hope that helps.

Jason


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Most edge bars have two grounds, one for strobes and one for everything else. Lost of guys join them together in the harness. This is fine as long as they are both grounded.

Double check that your strobe power supply is grounded.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

thank you guys both:waving: I have full juice going to everything, just no strobes. I am gonna take it apart later after it cools down a little and see what may be wrong


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

ITS FIXED!!!!:bluebounc :bluebounc One of the strobe tubes came loose just enough for it to not let them work!!! Now since I did that and changed the flash, WOW!!! That thing is crazy now. Thanks again guys!!!:waving:


----------



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

how do you change the flash pattern on the edge bars


----------

